# I'm wondering if this will work over wireless...



## Corran Horn (Feb 12, 2002)

I see this...



> IMPORTANT! TiVo boxes using a wireless connection will not support the TiVo Mini.


 on the TiVo site...but does that mean the Mini itself cannot use a wireless ethernet bridge?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Corran Horn said:


> I see this...
> 
> on the TiVo site...but does that mean the Mini itself cannot use a wireless ethernet bridge?


It should be able to just like the Premiere. And with the Premiere and a wireless Bridge, you can get an identical experience to it being connected to a wired network. If the Wi-Fi network is setup properly.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

You MAY be able to get it working with wireless networking, but TiVo doesn't support it so if there are any issues it's up to you to deal with them. MoCA is a much more reliable alternative in general.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

It will work if you have one heck of a wireless bridge setup, and don't have a lot of interference.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

It doesn't take too much of a wireless Bridge. My almost 5 year old DLINk DAP-1522 wireless Bridges have no problem providing the consistent bandwidth to a Premiere to give an experience identical to it being on a wired network. But I also have my Wi-Fi network setup properly. Multiple APs, not saturated, and on channels with no interference


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Since the Mini and the required host TiVo already have MoCA built-in, what's the point? If you have to put wireless on something, put it on the Premiere using a bridge. Then let the Mini connect to it over MoCA.

Unless there's no coax where you want to put the Mini...


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeh good point..


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> It doesn't take too much of a wireless Bridge. My almost 5 year old DLINk DAP-1522 wireless Bridges have no problem providing the consistent bandwidth to a Premiere to give an experience identical to it being on a wired network. But I also have my Wi-Fi network setup properly. Multiple APs, not saturated, and on channels with no interference


Ditto. I have the same setup on one of my Premieres and it works fine. That happens to be the box I'm going to replace with a Mini, so I will be able to report on this more shortly after I get a Mini.

But I agree with the other poster who said just use MoCA if you have coax to the location, unless you already gave a working bridge set up.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Since you already have an electrical outlet where the mini is wouldnt one of the ethernet over the electrical wiring work? Or is the speed of them too slow?


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

SNJpage1 said:


> Since you already have an electrical outlet where the mini is wouldnt one of the ethernet over the electrical wiring work? Or is the speed of them too slow?


The newer devices should work fine. It's the same logical idea behind using MoCA, except you would be using power lines as the transport instead of coax.

But, since MoCA adapters are less expensive and TiVo officially supports that connection mechanism, I' go with MoCA over PowerLine or whatever the official name is.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Arcady said:


> Unless there's no coax where you want to put the Mini...


Hence the point. I'm wondering about Powerline, as everywhere you can use a Mini would have a plug... Powerline is a lot slower than MoCA, but with decent electrical wiring, it can be a good solution. I'm using it now, although I probably would have been a lot better off with the more expensive, but faster MoCA.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I never considered having no coax until the end of my original post.

Everywhere I would personally install a Mini already had cable. Maybe the next time I move I won't even have to worry about having cable drops anywhere other than the living room.


----------



## Corran Horn (Feb 12, 2002)

Arcady said:


> Since the Mini and the required host TiVo already have MoCA built-in, what's the point? If you have to put wireless on something, put it on the Premiere using a bridge. Then let the Mini connect to it over MoCA.
> 
> Unless there's no coax where you want to put the Mini...


Yeap, that's it. (for now, anyway)


----------

